# So I caught a spider



## wyogirl (Apr 17, 2016)

And I'm terrified of her. She's a false widow and scared the bejezus out of me in the shower. But instead of beating her to death, I trapped her instead with the hopes of getting a photograph. I got an ID through a Facebook group dedicated to spiders in WY. 

Do any of you have tips for photographing spiders?  I've got macro extension tubes. Mostly I'm terrified of letting her loose long enough to actually focus and photograph. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tirediron (Apr 17, 2016)

You could let her rest in your freezer for a few minutes to put her into a bit of a torpor; not sure how your ethics on spiders are...


----------



## wyogirl (Apr 17, 2016)

I have no ethics. Lol. My first inclination was to beat it with a shampoo bottle. But the photographer in me won out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tirediron (Apr 17, 2016)

I'm not a huge fan of them either, but they are a very important part of the ecosystem, and as a result, I always try to avoid harming them.  I would strongly suggest putting one of these on your Christmas (or birthday) lists.  I use mine frequently and it really does work like a hot damn!


----------



## wyogirl (Apr 17, 2016)

Good to know. There was lots of girly screaming going on while I captured it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcdeboever (Apr 17, 2016)

wyogirl said:


> Good to know. There was lots of girly screaming going on while I captured it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've known some men to scream from them.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchful (Apr 18, 2016)

Frodo for one.


----------



## table1349 (Apr 18, 2016)

You were funny jumping around on that bed.


----------



## crimbfighter (Apr 18, 2016)

I've found the most important aspect of macro to be good, soft lighting. I'd suggest a diffused flash, or similar, over the spider, which not only produces good light on the subject, but also lets you keep your shutter speed up. 

I might also suggest a tripod so when you scream and throw your hands up, your camera doesn't fall to the ground


----------



## unpopular (Apr 18, 2016)

wyogirl said:


> I have no ethics.






> To preserve your spider specimen, place it in a petri dish and add 75% alcohol, taking care to completely cover the spider. Alcohol prevents spiders from drying out and anatomical parts, such as trichobothria, claws, and the setae on the legs, are easy to see in wet preserved specimens. It is very easy to identify freshly preserved spiders because all their coloration is still distinct. You should also be able to manipulate all the spider's legs.



Seminars on Science | American Museum of Natural History


----------



## Wasp1 (Apr 19, 2016)

I think the fridge or freezer is the way to go.
I done one like that and it sort of curled up until it thawed out a little then ran off.
But I did get a few shot of it curled up. Not the best, but when it ran off it was it last time it was alive.
Though when I do take photo's of spiders I try to get them where they are.
And I get in trouble from the wife because I get in way too close.
We have got a nice spider here called a Goldern Orb Weaver Spider.
The gold part comes from the web as it is a goldern colour, and it is really strong.
There are photo's of birds being caught by their web. 
So just try to chill yours first as it should work out okay.


----------



## Watchful (Apr 19, 2016)

Wasp1 said:


> I think the fridge or freezer is the way to go.
> I done one like that and it sort of curled up until it thawed out a little then ran off.
> But I did get a few shot of it curled up. Not the best, but when it ran off it was it last time it was alive.
> Though when I do take photo's of spiders I try to get them where they are.
> ...


Chill it and serve it with a white wine and cheese.


----------

